
The Microsoft Infer.NET machine learning framework goes open source - tosh
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/blog/the-microsoft-infer-net-machine-learning-framework-goes-open-source/
======
tosh
via Erik Meijer

[https://twitter.com/headinthebox/status/1049049135226089472](https://twitter.com/headinthebox/status/1049049135226089472)

